# gender scan october 10th



## littlesteph

hiya I have my scan October 10th and wondering before I have it, would anyone like to take a guess at what I am having.

with my son about 95% of people were right, be interesting to see if it will be that same this time.


guesses so far
:pink: 3 
:blue: 9

For everyone guessing i'd thought i'd add my scan pic from my son at 12 weeks. I think they look really different. the second one is my son's scan.
 



Attached Files:







scan 11weeks 3days.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 23









12weekscan.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Lisa_84

No nub visible on this one, and skull theory isn't reliable. If I had to purely guess, I'd say boy :)


----------



## donnarobinson

I think a girl x


----------



## phoenix333

Ooo your scan's the same day as mine - Good luck!! We are staying :yellow: but I guess you are :blue: x


----------



## Mamabear30

I vote girl!


----------



## capegirl7

Just a guess, girl!


----------



## littlesteph

thanks ladies
kinda hoping for a girl so we can have on of each, but having a boy would mean we'd hardly have anything to buy. as long as baby is healthy i'm happy :)


----------



## kali131

My guess is boy


----------



## lucky_star

I say boy


----------



## littlesteph

looks like team :blue: are winning so far


----------



## Bevziibubble

I think boy!


----------



## littlesteph

bump


----------



## lesh07

I think boy. xx


----------



## medic76097

Cant really tell from the skull but I think boy


----------



## littlesteph

ok so my scan is in a few days, so would like some more guesses please.


----------



## donnarobinson

Not long now ! :) x


----------



## tdog

I'm thinking boy hun xx


----------



## dolleyes

Boy


----------



## littlesteph

donnarobinson said:


> Not long now ! :) x

nope, getting pretty excited :)


----------



## donnarobinson

Me 2 !! :) x


----------



## littlesteph

only a few more sleeps :D x


----------



## littlesteph

I have my scan tomorrow so would like some last guesses please


----------



## donnarobinson

What are u having ! :) x


----------



## littlesteph

It's a boy! :)


----------



## donnarobinson

Congrtz x


----------



## littlesteph

thank you x


----------



## phoenix333

Congratulations on your little man. Him and his brother will have so much fun together when he's here :flower: x


----------



## littlesteph

thank you, I hope they do :)


----------



## Lisa_84

Congrats!


----------

